# seaweed report



## HFD_Firewaker (Jun 7, 2011)

Hoping to head out to san luis area tommorow to fish surf, any report on that seaweed ???


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll let you know Sunday night when I get back:biggrin:. See you on the sand.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

It's definitely a problem.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

My buddy just did a fly over on his way home and said its there but not big bad clumps. I will be down in a white crew cab Tacoma come say hi. 
Matt


----------



## HFD_Firewaker (Jun 7, 2011)

I was there Friday and Saturday, only fished friday, nothing caught couldnt even keep the spider weights in the sand due to the huge clumps of seaweed that was snagging my line it was ripping my 6-8oz weights down the beach like nothing.
Sure is a big problem guess a few more weeks and hopefully it clears well.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Its bad (sunday). You could fish from the first bar, but forget about putting a rod in rod holder on the beach. Pics were in my report.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=349283


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

how do you think the seaweed will be thsi sunday, may go for fathers day.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I couldn't believe the weed was 18" to 24" deep and 50' wide on the beach at Quintana. I put out a test line to see if it would stay and while that was soaking I started to put up a tarp. After about 20 to 30 min. I looked around and a hand wrapped calcutta cane rod and a penn 350 level line were gone. I probably had the drag set too tight and weight of the weed pulled the rod holder over. I tried to cast and drag but all I got was more weed.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got back from the Pass. If your wading it's fine , if you're long poling you'll have a little problem with the weed. There's fist sized clumps every once in a while but more important the weed isn't laying on the bottom in the second gut and on. Most of weed is rotting and will shake oof pretty easy. This is from wading the surf and back bay, good fishing to you guys. Forgot to mention the water at the Pass is dark clear green, serious.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Failed to mention the mullet are hanging in the second gut and would be had to get at with a cast net, 8 inchers. Ease around the bay side off the beach and there are some bigger ones there, 10''+. I have two wheel drive on my truck and had no problems with loose sand.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

It may be bad for a while. I went offshore last Tuesday and saw the largest mats of weed ever. I saw one that was a half mile long and 400 yards wide.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Went back yesterday, the 14th, and the wind coming out of the SW at 20+ brought in a fresh batch. The main guts in the bay had plenty of it. Water still looked good though.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

was offshore until late Sunday out of matagorda 

water was green to out deep and seaweed will be here awhile longer
it was there in long strings in quite a few places


----------

